# vest/pulley system to get dog upstairs?



## lucymom

Okay, is this nuts or am I tapping my inner McGyver?

Aik is almost 11 and has been healthy and active and has been able to get up the stairs of my two-story home. My bedroom is upstairs and the room downstairs is TINY and for a variety of reasons, is not practical for me to move in to.

He has recently developed some back-end problems, which is likely to be a herniated disc. He can't some upstairs at night and it's breaking both our hearts. He is a velcro dog, especially since Lucy died. I've been sleeping on the couch next to him but with my own back problems, I can't do it for long.

A friend has suggested that he install a pulley system to get Aik up the stairs at night if I can find a harness/vest that will support a 100 pound dog.

First question: Has anybody done this or found another method to get a large dog up the stairs? I weigh about 120 pounds myself and can't carry him

Second: Can anybody suggest a vest/harness? I'm thinking of the type used in SAR to raise and lower dogs to needed locations.

Thank you!


----------



## WVGSD

Would something like this help? 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19912


Shannon


----------



## lucymom

Thank you Shannon, I've been thinking of using something like that but I'm afraid he wont "get" it. I've tried a towel sling under him and he cries and looks too worried to try the stairs. Maybe I can buy one at a local pet supply store and return it if it does not work. Training him to let me help him might be the tough part. Or maybe...training MYSELF to use it the best way might be hard............


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

What you can use will depend on the configuration of your stairway.

There's something like this:

1200 LB Electric Rope Hoist Lift 

Or you could go with a manual hoist:

Heavy-Duty Rope Hoist - 250-Lb. Capacity 

Like I said, it's all going to depend on your stairway - that will dictate what you can set up.

IF you are handy you could build a dog version of a chair lift for stairs.


----------



## lucymom

So...such things have been done? The hoists?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I don't know. It's just that when I read your post the first thing that came to mind was the scene in Hitchcocks movie Rear Window where the lady transports her little dog from her second story apartment to the ground using a basket and a hoist.









Same concept only bigger and inside.


----------



## Woodreb

I use a "Help Em Up" Harness to get Rica up and down the stairs (pretty much just moving from room to room even). She has no function in her rear legs, but still is strong in the front. I (or DH) help by lifting the rear and she climbs up the stairs. Going down can be a little harder. She had to learn not to try and go too fast so I could help support her and take a couple of steps at a time. We mostly use the back handle, but sometimes it's useful to grab the front handle to direct her where you want her to go (she's gone deaf so talking to her doesn't do me any good).

http://www.helpemup.com/


----------



## lucymom

I may try the Help 'em up before building a pulley system.

I like the Rear Window idea, I was wishing i had room someplace in the house for a dumbwaiter!


----------



## iferrn

*help em up*

I know this is a pretty old post, but I am interested in the help em up harness and was looking for some feed back. (or a second hand one someone might want to get rid of) I have a 12 year old sable with DM and this harness was recommended to me by our vet. There are really good reviews and really bad reviews online. Did this work out for you?


----------



## huntergreen

iffern. i bought a heavy clothe wrap with is wrapped around the hind end with velcro and has a handle to help my 13 yo gsd up the stairs.


----------

